# /usr/local/lib/libX11.so: undefined reference to `shmctl@FBSD_1.1'



## osx-addict (Oct 2, 2009)

Any ideas on how to resolve this?  A google search didn't turn up much.. This was found after installing pkg versions of X11 and rebuilding tightvnc from source.


----------



## yavuzg (Nov 9, 2009)

I have the same problem when tried to install /java/jdk16..

any advice?


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 9, 2009)

If packages and ports are mixed together, some problems may occur. Try fixing the dependencies and see if it helps.

ports-mgmt/portmaster:
`# portmaster --check-depends`

ports-mgmt/portupgrade:
`# pkgdb -F` (-O for speed up)

If the problem still persists, try installing the packages from ports instead.


----------

